

Why you should share your “secret” startup idea with anyone who will listen - MattRO4
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/why-you-should-share-your-secret-startup-idea-anyone-who-alex-flom

======
hoodoof
Has anyone asked the Winklevoss twins what they think of "no-one will steal
your idea, tell everyone!"

I know "no-one will steal your idea" is the accepted wisdom but I don't buy
it.

I think "no-one will steal your idea" because in the vast majority of cases,
your idea is crap.

If your idea is absolutely compelling then people with the resources and
motivation will steal it. Why wouldn't they? If you told me an idea that was a
huge opportunity, and if you were not a friend whom I had loyalty to, then I
would build your idea for myself. I have the time and the ability to, so why
wouldn't I?

I think build your software to the point that it implements the vision you
have in mind then release it. That's my idea of MVP - minimum valuable
product.

------
AKAI2
Agree, the idea doesn't even matter. It is all about the execution.

~~~
hoodoof
The idea doesn't matter? Of course the idea matters. The technology highway is
littered with the wrecks of beautifully executed stupid ideas. I personally
have frittered away more money than I would care to recall beautifully
executing stupid ideas. The execution meant nothing because the idea was
stupid.

------
ika290
Founders are worrying too much about protecting their ideas. Instead of
working people, focus more on execution please.

